

World's Simplest Note App: Atomic Note - mtufekyapan

www.atomicnote.co
Hello everyone,<p>I build a beta version of my product. I want to build a note app which focus on simplicity. What you think about it? What feature should be build on it?
======
schrodingersCat
After using your app for a few days, Here's what I found:

Pros: -The notes section loads immediately, before all other elements.

-Note updates are almost instant.

-Site feels responsive on mobile.

Cons: -Background image is large and takes a while to load on any device.
Image is also busy looking.

-The ability to re-size the note pane is nice on my desktop by _horrible_ on my tablet. One mis-swype later and I lost the margins of my notebook. Perhaps consider using a device detection scheme and disabling this feature on mobile.

-Lack of a _settings_ page is annoying. I want to be able to change my password and email associated with my account. The inability to reset a password is also problematic.

-The UI is inconsistent. Once you have the back-end figured out, perhaps consider bringing in a designer (this is _minor_ IMO; keep up your focus on the responsive UI).

Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see your product mature.

------
zzzzz_
I tried to login without giving my Facebook / Google details and I got an
error dump which includes your database url amongst other information.

Also why isn't there an option just to write without having to login (doesn't
that add to the complexity of the app?)

~~~
mtufekyapan
Hello,

I fix the error page.

I think about just writing notes but in the case of with out of user login the
notes can't saving.

And if you want to just write, close and everything be deleted, some chrome
web app can do this. So i don't think about that.

------
schrodingersCat
Seems pretty nice so far. The first thing(s) that come to mind are: 1) The
ability to make multiple notes 2) The ability to tag notes 3) The ability to
search said notes

Is the site optimized for a particular platform? Best of luck to you.

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thank you for nice comments.

I think about much about multiple notes. I have to solve how can i make this
is the "simplest". For now, i can't find a way to make it.

tag and search also so important and make it to after multiple notes.

For now it is responsive but i'll improve mobile ui. Now, there is some issue
for mobile devices.

~~~
schrodingersCat
The reason I see the wonky errors is because DEBUG = True in your Django
settings file

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thank you so much. I fix this.

------
dbartolomei
Verify your DNS provider settings. When going to
[http://atomicnote.co](http://atomicnote.co) you land at GoDaddy parking page.

~~~
mtufekyapan
This is so important. I forgot it. Thank you..

------
gumusayburak
Thanks for everyone! AtomicNote reach first one hundred users! We got a lot of
helpful feedback and exciting to building world's simplest note app!

------
davit
Your background image is so big. I am connecting to internet with my mobile
phone and it seems unfriendly. You should optimize background image.

~~~
mtufekyapan
This is also important. I want to make different theme for mobile user. Thank
you for feed-back.

------
jathu
funny thing is, i was working on a simple note taking app too. just for fun of
course, but i guess this makes us competitors aha ;). i'll see if i can post
something within a few days.

